# Cumberland County Morels



## yergaderga (Mar 15, 2013)

I finally found one in the wild for the first time in several years. Only one, under a maple I think, in mixed maple/oak/tulip/beech mainly. I think it was too high for elms, so none of those around. Some black/yellow birch also, with nice wintergreen smelling inner bark. The tree here had young leaves with 3 large points and two smaller ones if I remember right, so I'm pretty sure it was a maple.


----------



## wildshroomer (Apr 9, 2013)

Looks to be a tulip poplar


----------



## Greg luther (Apr 19, 2017)

Yes tulip tree for sure


----------



## yergaderga (Mar 15, 2013)

I couldn't tell for sure but the leaves didn't look like tulip leaves, and weren't really big enough to be since all the other tulip leaves in the forest were fairly large already. They looked more like these red maple leaves I found on Google.


----------

